
Brazil eliminated daylight saving time and people aren’t happy - onetimemanytime
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/brazil-eliminated-daylight-saving-time-now-its-light-out-before-5-am-and-people-arent-happy/ar-BBYSQlX
======
eucryphia
City people can't get up an hour early unless the Government forces them to?

